# Getting married in Las Vegas?



## csmgirl (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi there...

Just want to inquiry some information in getting married in Las Vegas.... 

I wonder can a married guy (US citizen) getting married again in Las Vegas? It seems passport and the social security number are the only documents needed during register, without checking on personal information. I am a Chinese from Malaysia, my boyfriend is a married guy and I knew it since we first got started few years ago.... There are lots of stories behind till we are still dating and he still not divorce yet, at least not for now....

I understand that double marriage is illegal, but I wonder will the court goes through those application case by case, or will we only get into trouble if someone found out and make a report? What I hope is just to fulfill the only and the last wish in my life, that get married with the guy that I love.... I never thought I will fall in love in the rest of my life until I met him.... Some of you guys might think that I am stupid, for why am I still doing so for such a married guy; some might also think that I am a bad lady, as this will definitely hurt the wife or the family if they found out; but for those who have been or are currently truly in love someone, and love the person with full of your heart, you should know what am I feeling now.... We love each others so much but there are just some reasons that we couldn't be together officially, and I never blame him for everything too.....

Sincerely hope that someone out here could answer my question or give me some suggestion in some ways.... What I hope is just get him to Las Vegas, get register at the marriage bureau and have a simple wedding (perhaps just both of us) at the church nearby, that's it.... I have a feeling that official marriage may not happen to us, therefore I just hope at least I can have a memory with it, even though it may not be legal, but at least, I can try to do something to fulfill the only and last wish in my life....

For those who check out this blog, I really hope that you guys can help and give me some information bout it.... Thanks alot, for everything.... Cheers.....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas, right?

Sorry, I couldn't resist. But for your boyfriend to get married in Vegas is very, very illegal, though it's doubtful he'll get hauled up on charges until and unless someone complains. When that happens, your "marriage" to him will be declared null and void from the very beginning and you lose whatever benefits you may have thought you were getting by "marrying" him in the first place.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately your wishes are not only extremely unrealistic but simply against US law.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Well, I've had two coffees and I still have no idea what this one's about. I'd like to ask why but feel it probably won't get me anywhere.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Well, I've had two coffees and I still have no idea what this one's about. I'd like to ask why but feel it probably won't get me anywhere.


Try bourbon instead. 
To me it reads like she wants to mary a guy she has been seeing for a number of years while he is still married. 
Hormones can have a devistating effect on common sense or logic. The add "what goes on in Vegas stays in Vegas" is not correct. Sooner or later someone will share a dirty little secret and there goes the neighborhood, his life and potentially her future entries to the US.


----------



## csmgirl (Jan 12, 2010)

*hey there...*

hmm... I am seeking any benefits from there though, as I'm just thinking to get to register with and get the 'certificate', but not bout whatever benefits though..... I've done some research online, it seems they don't really care who is the person or whatever their background is upon registration and get the certificate at the marriage bureau, and it's not fully official until the couple asked for certified copy from a department (I forgot the name).... I understand that very illegal and againts the law, it just whatever information that I search online seems quite confused me though... 

I just thought the marriage is not 100% official upon the marriage bureau (from what I've found online) that's what I started this post and wanna get some opinions from you guys... 



Bevdeforges said:


> Hey, what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas, right?
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. But for your boyfriend to get married in Vegas is very, very illegal, though it's doubtful he'll get hauled up on charges until and unless someone complains. When that happens, your "marriage" to him will be declared null and void from the very beginning and you lose whatever benefits you may have thought you were getting by "marrying" him in the first place.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

csmgirl said:


> and wanna get some opinions from you guys...


Er....don't do it!

Will that do for my opinion?


----------



## csmgirl (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll second fatbrit's opinion. Don't forget, your boyfriend's wife could denounce the two of you at any time, just to get back at you or just because she's feeling nasty one day. It could land the bf in jail and you can forget ever entering the US again.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## csmgirl (Jan 12, 2010)

*thanks....*

thanks..... I am not going to do that.... I just can't do anything that could harm or hurt him.... If we were meant to be together, we will be together.... 

and, I love The States~ 






Bevdeforges said:


> I'll second fatbrit's opinion. Don't forget, your boyfriend's wife could denounce the two of you at any time, just to get back at you or just because she's feeling nasty one day. It could land the bf in jail and you can forget ever entering the US again.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

csmgirl said:


> thanks..... I am not going to do that.... I just can't do anything that could harm or hurt him.... If we were meant to be together, we will be together....
> 
> and, I love The States~


I'm still missing the bit saying why he can't get divorced from his wife and then marry you properly and legally? Then you could be together... and in the States!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

JimJams said:


> I'm still missing the bit saying why he can't get divorced from his wife and then marry you properly and legally? Then you could be together... and in the States!


She never said he can't get divorced. Perhaps he simply doesn't want to - for whatever reasons (too expensive, wife may not know what's going on, child custody issues, inheritance issues, etc. etc.).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

JimJams said:


> I'm still missing the bit saying why he can't get divorced from his wife and then marry you properly and legally? Then you could be together... and in the States!


Exactly JimmyJam, that's why EVERYONE is so confused cause Cosmic Girl acts like the simple ,obvious thing to do in this situation is not an option..... Listen here Cosmic Girl, why are you not talking about a divorce for your true love and his wife and then it will all be free and clear and legal for the 2 of you ? You are trying to trick us, yes, I think so - this topic is full of distress and confusion but yet with no need for it to be so. This is a very very tricky post IMHO. this is like mixing sleeping powder in the spicy peanut sauce of a Poodle Satay appetizer - super tricky stuff....

BTW, did we ever bump into each other in Downtown Penang on a very humid night? I once met a Chinese, Malaysian expat there that sounded a lot like you - I was on holiday and so was she, we almost fell in love that night after the dart and balloon show (or was that Thailand? Hmmm - let me think), she had magical, hypnotic beautiful eyes and moved like a very sexy sleek black panther, so confident... SO PERFECT !! Grrrrrrrrr.... let's plan Vegas, I want to comfort you....... (Dear Bev and FB, I think I can handle this one, really.... problemo solved. It's just another one of those "Je Ne Sais Quoi" thangs goin' on in Zoom's "end of the world dark thoughts" mind my peeps - no worries - It's here, and then, it's gone) Zoom

P.S. Faux LV Eiffel Tower or Gondola Cosmic?


----------



## HKGAnne (Jan 13, 2010)

*please be careful*

Look out for yourself and don't marry him. Don't sell yourself short that something which is a dream for you is okay to be done in a not right way.

It won't be legal and you'll have no rights. He is legally married and his legal wife does have rights, many of them. She has enough rights to take him to court and go after a good deal of their shared assets just for the affair. From her perspective (and that of her attorney) the LV wedding would be icing on the cake. If there are children this is enough for the courts to view them as an unfit parent. If you were in her position you'd do the same.

It is often because of these laws that American men/women go outside of the USA for their affairs or keep their foreign spouses outside of the USA.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Exactly JimmyJam, that's why EVERYONE is so confused cause Cosmic Girl acts like the simple ,obvious thing to do in this situation is not an option..... Listen here Cosmic Girl, why are you not talking about a divorce for your true love and his wife and then it will all be free and clear and legal for the 2 of you ? You are trying to trick us, yes, I think so - this topic is full of distress and confusion but yet with no need for it to be so. This is a very very tricky post IMHO. this is like mixing sleeping powder in the spicy peanut sauce of a Poodle Satay appetizer - super tricky stuff....
> 
> BTW, did we ever bump into each other in Downtown Penang on a very humid night? I once met a Chinese, Malaysian expat there that sounded a lot like you - I was on holiday and so was she, we almost fell in love that night after the dart and balloon show (or was that Thailand? Hmmm - let me think), she had magical, hypnotic beautiful eyes and moved like a very sexy sleek black panther, so confident... SO PERFECT !! Grrrrrrrrr.... let's plan Vegas, I want to comfort you....... (Dear Bev and FB, I think I can handle this one, really.... problemo solved. It's just another one of those "Je Ne Sais Quoi" thangs goin' on in Zoom's "end of the world dark thoughts" mind my peeps - no worries - It's here, and then, it's gone) Zoom
> 
> P.S. Faux LV Eiffel Tower or Gondola Cosmic?


Hahaha Zoom, you crack me up mate!!!

This is completely :loco: Aside from whatever his reasons may be for not divorcing, don't particularly care tbh, it is sooooo obvious this will just get messier...

Nobody will find out... well whats the point of getting married then, it's only a piece of paper!!! Which wouldn't even be legal in this case! Tell you what, if that doesn't matter then maybe i can marry you both over Skype, lol.

And if you are so in love then why settle for a vegas wedding... everyone deserves better than that!!!

This has to be a wind up!


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

csmgirl said:


> thanks..... I am not going to do that.... I just can't do anything that could harm or hurt him.... If we were meant to be together, we will be together....
> 
> and, I love The States~


And, that's the actual reason for this post - she "loves the states."

Since you already know that this is illegal, I won't repeat that fact. But, since your wanna-be husband has, most likely, already filed things like tax returns, property records, bills, credit reports, etc. with his CURRENT wife, your marriage will be declared null and void in an instant. While the county where you file your marriage certificate probably won't do a lot of checking, the FIRST time you try to use that marriage to obtain or do ANYTHING, it will cause an issue. Let's also not forget that you and he are committing fraud, and you can both go to jail for it, especially if you start filling out paperwork claiming to be married (visa application? job application? driver's license application?)

Don't do it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sweety, he loves you there... your the girl who is unfortunatly nieve enough to fall for this. He has a wife and life at home, and your his away fun. 

Dont sell yourself short. He doesnt want you or he would get a divorce.


----------

